# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  فارسی ساز اختصاصی

## RezaS_1354

با سلام خدمت شما عزیزان با قوانین تا حدودی آشنا هستم جستجو کردم ولی پیدا نکردم بهر حال سئوالم را مطرح می کنم منحصرا برای گوشی سونی اریکسون K510 i  میتوانم با vb6 برنامه فارسی ساز بنویسم اگر هم نمی شود معمولا با چه نرم افزار و زبانی میشود اینکار را انجام داد با تشکر ...

----------


## mehrzad007

با وی بی شیش امکان ندارد به هیچ وجه ! چرا ؟ خیلی سادس چون ویژوال بیسیک برای پلت فرم ویندوزه و گوشی شما از سیستم عامل سیمبین استفاده میکنه . از زبان سی می تونید استفاده کنید . برای این کار گوگل رو استفاده کنید . 
* نوشتن فارسی ساز یعنی چی ؟ می خوایین چی رو فارسی کنید ؟ مسیج فارسی ؟ این کار معمولا سخته . مخصوصا سونی اریکسون . دلیلشو نمی دونم اما می دونم تنها برنامه فارسی ساز برای p990 دوتا فونت فارسیه که باعث میشه شما مسیج فارسی رو ببینید و یه صفحه اچ تی ام ال که اجازه میده شما به صورت یونی کد تایپ کنید و بعد اونو تو مسیجتون کپی پیست کنید....

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
با برنامه Appforge Crossfire 5.8 به بالا می تونید با vb6 برای گوشی برنامه بنویسید
MobileBasic هم مستقل از vb هست ولی با زبان vb

----------


## noorsoft

> سلام
> با برنامه Appforge Crossfire 5.8 به بالا می تونید با vb6 برای گوشی برنامه بنویسید


این نرم افزار را از کجا میشه دانلود کرد

----------


## vbhamed

توی گوگل جستجو کن
اما تو سایت appforge هست

----------

